# Come visit me!  Win your share of $12K



## dirt guy (Mar 9, 2010)

It's almost time!

*http://tinyurl.com/Red-Dirt-Comp*

I hear Butcher BBQ is still the team to beat!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 9, 2010)

Now that does sound like a vacation for me but unfortunately I'll be in sunny south Florida working on a Taco Bell. I really would like to help you Bruce just for the fun of it. After all we are fat kids and now we travel to EAT. But there might not be much for the judges after we get thou.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 9, 2010)

You and I would be good company then, Mark.  I don't compete, I leave that for my brother--okay from time to time I might run an errand for him.

I go to eat, not compete.


----------

